# Wearing a Mask in Public MA?



## JohnnyM (Nov 11, 2017)

Just wanted to know what was your understanding of how this law is enforced. it states

"Massachusetts General Laws, Chapter 268 Section 34. Whoever disguises himself with intent to obstruct the due execution of the law, or to intimidate, hinder or interrupt an officer or other person in the lawful performance of his duty, or in the exercise of his rights under the constitution or laws of the commonwealth, whether such intent is effected or not, shall be punished by a fine of not more than five hundred dollars or by imprisonment for not more than one year and may if imprisoned also be bound to good behavior for one year after the expiration of such imprisonment."

If a person was wearing a mask not breaking any laws would it be still arrest able to have a mask on or protected speech?


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

If someone is planning on screwing around to test the police. And challenge the authority of a certain law.....
Don't forget to bring bail money, Johnny.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

No, because he doesnt have the "intent to obstruct the due execution of the law, or to intimidate,hinder or interrupt an officer or other person in the lawful performance of his duty..."


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

No. Maybe not. But when he's hanging around a convenience store, trying to stir the pot. 
I got the "sovereign citizen" vibe with the question, he asked.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Section 53. (a) Common night walkers, common street walkers, both male and female, persons who with offensive and disorderly acts or language accost or *annoy another person*, lewd, wanton and lascivious persons in speech or behavior, keepers of noisy and disorderly houses, and persons guilty of indecent exposure shall be punished by imprisonment in a jail or house of correction for not more than 6 months, or by a fine of not more than $200, or by both such fine and imprisonment.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

I guess , I'm ASSuming, that was the reason for the question.
I appoligize in advance if I offended anyone here....


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

See you at the Antifa rally next Saturday Johnny. Let us know how the mask works out for you. Bail is $40. Cash only.


----------



## JohnnyM (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you for the responses. Not a sovereign citizen nor antifa terrorist. Just wanted to get an idea about how that Section is viewed/enforced by law enforcement in MA.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

JohnnyM said:


> Thank you for the responses. Not a sovereign citizen nor antifa terrorist. Just wanted to get an idea about how that Section is viewed/enforced by law enforcement in MA.


Why?


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

Wow. This thread aged well.


----------

